# What did I do wrong? Ruined my dad's CLK leather!



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, I say "Leather" in the loosest sense of the word, it's actually Mercedes pretend version.

I won't be able to reply over the weekend so will put all the info I can on here now.

I cleaned the interior of his seats with Stain Valet (Asda cheapie that does a great job), sprayed it on, agitated with a fairly stiff bristled interior brush and then wiped with a towel.

This worked fine over the whole car, so I topped off with some 303 and left it at that.

I gave the car a quick going over again after I'd used it before taking it back up to his house ready for him to return from holiday (he's not back yet thankfully!). I noticed some dark coloured spots on the rear head restraint, they didn't wipe off with a bit of Stain Valet on the cloth, if anything they looked slightly worse.

I sprayed on more cleaner, took the brush and rubbed it on the head restraint, oops, the upper surface of the leather peeled straight off!! I stopped rubbing but it was too late, the surface was coming away in sheets! 

I ended up pulling away lots more of the surface by literally peeling it off with my fingers until half way down the head restraint it seemed to be better bonded to the base.

A blurred shot of the result:-










And the carnage on the seats:-










So, my theories are:-

Manufacturing Fault
Bad reaction to Stain Valet
Bad reaction to 303

I can't think of many other possibilities, I don't think that the chemicals should have done this as I have used them without incident throughout the rest of the interior.

Anyone else seen this before? My dad comes back from his hols next week and I'd like a plausible explanation!! :tumbleweed:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Run and hide.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

That's an option on my to do list! 

To be fair, the rest of the car looks so much better after it's first clean in several months that I'm not sure he can complain, much.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh and just to clarify, that second photo shows the sheets of leather top coat lying on the seat, I vac'd them up after taking the shot!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Too stiff a brush possibly?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Can't complain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You just ruined a whole leather seat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not good mate, leather has a coating on it and it looks like whatever you used stripped the coating.

Is it just the headrest that you damaged?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Take the rest of the coating off. then re spray with lacquer from Halfrauds, and hope to g0d your dad doesn't notice...

Otherwise, get down to a scrap yard, or on ebay ASAP

:thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah it's just the head rest, the stuff on the base is the lacquer peelings, what I don't understand is why this one head rest did it when the rest of the car has been fine!? 

No option but to 'fess up to him when he gets back and suggest a fix as I'm not around this weekend and have no time to mooch to Halfords.

It does look exactly like a lacquer that has peeled, but what type of lacquer would I replace it with? I can't imagine it had paintwork lacquer on as that wouldn't be flexible enough?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Blue said:


> It does look exactly like a lacquer that has peeled, but what type of lacquer would I replace it with? I can't imagine it had paintwork lacquer on as that wouldn't be flexible enough?


I would not normally say this, but in your position, at this moment in time...do you really care?!?!

:lol:

Mordern leather is just painted then sprayed with lacquer, now, I don't think it will be the same, but a rear headrest is not going to get the most traffic wear in the world (imo) so may just be good enough...

Other than that, places like the furniture clinic do the lacquer for leather... but yours is the fake leather stuff, so again, not sure if this will work...

I was only suggesting this way to get you out of a kicking.....If I was your dad, you would be in real trouble when I got back :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Could there have been a teeny bit of damage already, and the use of product and/or too stiff a brush (or slight heavy-hand) agitate and make it worse?


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Rust Bucket I like your thinking!! 

The seat in question has been sat in less than about 20 times in five years tho.

I'll look into the re-lacquer approach when he gets back, furniture clinic is an excellent idea, unfortunately he will be back home before I will so avoiding discovery is almost impossible!

To be fair, the car is a workhorse and was not nice when I got it, over 5 years of ingrained dirt in the seats, some of you may remember I did a mini 50/50 test of Stain Valet on his seat last year and left it for him to finish as I ran out of time. The 50/50 clean patch was still there when I borrowed the car lol.

The outside hadn't been cleaned for many months either and was horrible even after I washed it (edit - it wasn't horrible by the time I finished, SRP is great!), I think he'll be so pleased to see it clean again that this will be balanced out in a sort of positive/negative karma type thing.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Won't let me check through to get prices without signing up...

But you could offer get a replacement one if timelines allow?

http://www.partsgateway.co.uk/presults/shop4parts.php?slctCar=mercedes&cid=3

P.s. Can't vouch for the webiste, just did a bit of Google action.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Although he isnt going to be best pleased about the damage, I'm sure the fact that you come clean and remind him that you'll have it repaired in some way should sweeten things up (and the fact that the rest is spotless now)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think he'll toe you up the ronson lighter and say he doesn't care about it being clean :lol:

Seriously, I think if you come clean and tell him you have a few things to try then he won't be fully pi55ed, just partially. If you try to pull a fly one and not let on, he'll probably flip out.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> I think he'll toe you up the ronson lighter and say he doesn't care about it being clean :lol:
> 
> Seriously, *I think if you come clean* and tell him you have a few things to try then he won't be fully pi55ed, just partially. If you try to pull a fly one and not let on, he'll probably flip out.


no pun intended


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

gargreen7 said:


> no pun intended


:lol:

Well thanks very much for the advice guys, I'll update with any action that we take to get it fixed, I suppose I could just push the button on the dash that flips the head rests flat....


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i think you will need a leather repair specialist to re-colour the headrest - looks like the colour has been removed (auto-leather is effectively painted and top coated)

by the way - if thats a CLK it will be real leather.

the 'artico' crap is only really present in the c-class and some basic spec E class cars - the CLKs have proper leather (or as proper as cars get - see previous comment!)


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure that we got told it was Artico when we bought the car, it certainly doesn't feel like real leather!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Blue said:


> I'm sure that we got told it was Artico when we bought the car, it certainly doesn't feel like real leather!


really? does it "crinkle" when you push it down? only real leather would do that.

it would be unusual for a CLK to have artico, but I guess not impossible.

oh actually - is it cloth centre sections? as in half-'leather'? - that might be artico right enough - - i really don't think that a full artico was ever offered in the CLK though


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just found out that the XKR "leather" is not actually leather either....



What a  rip off


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not use a brush on leather even the artificial that is on the CLK.
The brush can damage the lacquer and then peel.
As the others have been fine certainly sounds like a fault, so try and claim a replacement if you can or wreckers if no joy then strip all lacquer off and re lacquer.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Fooking hell, what a mess........

It just sounds like the way you went about cleaning the leather was all wrong, wrong product wrong technique. Dont for the love of god touch the seat you maybe lucky and the top coat strengthens up.

Id start ringing around scrap yards for headrest but no matter how good the intention if you was my son you would be getting a slap.

On the plus side it could have been someone else car not a family member......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just googled up the stain remover, says this:
■Suitable for: Carpet & Upholstery 
■Type: Carpet & Upholstery Cleaner 

Need I say more!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Fooking hell, what a mess........
> 
> It just sounds like the way you went about cleaning the leather was all wrong, wrong product wrong technique. Dont for the love of god touch the seat you maybe lucky and the top coat strengthens up.
> 
> ...


When I first started reading it I thought it was a customers car and was cacking myself never mind OP. :wave:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Strong chemical cleaners for carpets/plastics can remove leather die or coverings even when rubbed with cloth not to mention using a brush. I would try to find a headrest quick if I were you.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

The problem is definitely the brush and your scrubbing rather than any of the products and it should be sort of obvious that you've scrubbed off the coating. At least it was only the headrest!

You do need to use a brush when cleaning leather. A stiff one like a nail brush may be ok but i wouldn't use one like that incase it damaged the leather. You don't scrub. You gently massage the product in to the seat so that it gets the dirt out of the grain (in real leather this is but fake leather has a kind of grain too). 

You don't get blue cows so all leather is coloured and also has an additional protective coating on that scrubbing too hard will take off - looks to e the same with fake leather too as - you've found out.

Although quite expensive for a brush, the swissvax leather brush is intended for this sort of job and is nice and soft which means less change of damage if you scrub too hard.

Unlucky and hopefully you can get it fixed without too much cost. There are a few pro's on here that do leather repairs etc.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I would get down the dealers for a replacement.... and keep stum.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get one of them white plastic seat covers garages use and stick it over the seat.. tell him to leave it on for a while to keep the seat clean :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> get one of them white plastic seat covers garages use and stick it over the seat.. tell him to leave it on for a while to keep the seat clean :lol:


I was gonna suggest a 'throw', like you use on a leather sofa, but didn't want to humiliate the OP....and then I posted this.

Sorry OP. I hope it all goes well when you fess up :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Think some comments here are a bit out of order lads! FFS he was only doing a clean up for his arl fella even if it did go **** up!

Depending how old the car is, I'd say his option are have the headrest re painted or get a replacement from a breakers or merc parts supplier.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

centenary said:


> Think some comments here are a bit out of order lads! FFS he was only doing a clean up for his arl fella even if it did go **** up!
> 
> Depending how old the car is, I'd say his option are have the headrest re painted or get a replacement from a breakers or merc parts supplier.


ffs? really think most are making light harted comments he posted it up knowing he would get some stick and im sure hes big enough to take it and will hopefully be laughing at this when its all sorted.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you must have been applying to much pressure,i use a swissvax soft leather brush,ltt do say you can use a stiffer dish washer type brus, just dont press hard with it,anyway hope you get it sorted


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

As he's driving a taxi, maybe you could get him one of these...


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Pass the blame:

"Dad, I noticed while cleaning your car the leather on the headrest was damaged...How long has it been like that?"

Followed by:

"I know somewhere you can get it fixed"

Then cross your fingers and hope you get away with it!


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Jai's one. Thats pure brilliance

All those in favour ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 for jai's explanation!! 

also he said he didnt have time to re lacquer ect ect.. so surely his dad knows by now?

what happened OP.. did he find out or did you fix it?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear that OP, just remove the headrests and chuck them in the bin.

If it says anything about the missing headrests just tell him he got the poverty speck merc and they were an optional extra.

:lol:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I just found out that the XKR "leather" is not actually leather either....
> 
> 
> 
> What a  rip off


What they do is use a low quality leather or mixture of leather and fabric for the backing and instead of dying it they add a polyurethane layer on top. It wears better for most customers since polyurethane requires no maintenance unlike real dyed leather. The correct name is reborn leather or bonded leather or pleather or leatherette. Since 99% of people wouldn't know the difference they just call it leather.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im assuming the leather in my nissan is the same as the guy above says.. 

if jaguar and merc are using this stuff.. im guessing nissan will be too


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

I, too, am interested in the outcome. What did your dad do/say/kill?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Mercedes use something they call MB-Tex, which is a vinyl. As suggested you've stripped the top layer.

Leather Magic Liquid Vinyl is a highly concentrated mixture of plasticizers and ketones. When exposed to air the ketones evaporate leaving the raw plasticizers in place creating a thin layer of a vinyl-like substance. Liquid Vinyl is primarily used as a base adhesive combined with fibreglass Mesh as well as the liquid mixture (part A) of Peanut butter. It may also be used to permanently glue vinyl together.

The ketones actually dissolve the vinyl to which it has been applied and when pressed together and allowed to dry thoroughly the two pieces of vinyl actually become one. Liquid Vinyl strengthens as it cures. The longer the liquid vinyl is in position the stronger it becomes. Liquid vinyl dries in about 3-5 minutes in 60 to 70 degree temperature, with low humidity.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

If its a CLK theres a button on the dash to drop the headrests down.


Do that and say nothing....pretend the Sun must have done it


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohhh that's a nice idea if you can't own-up...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a cool feature aswell :thumb:


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Bloody hell. How much is the leather option on the clk? What £1200 at least and it not even real leather. Joke!


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

I had a similar thing on the steering wheel of my Cooper S. The only thing I could put it down to was a couple of days earlier I had to move my car whilst washing the wheels with AG wheel cleaner and I remembered having wet hands.

I took it back to BMW and kept quiet. They replaced it as a good will gesture and replaced the steering wheel centre as it was scratched.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

take another merc for a test drive and switch them over.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

This thread is pretty epic, the moral of the story here is don't use the combo of no idea and some random, pound shop crap to clean your car.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

A210 AMG said:


> If its a CLK theres a button on the dash to drop the headrests down.
> 
> Do that and say nothing....pretend the Sun must have done it


*UPDATE!*

That's exactly what my dad says he's going to do, he wasn't particularly bothered and isn't going to bother fixing it as it can't be seen with the restraints folded flat (which is where they are normally). He was actually more interested that the car smelled fresher, had nice wheels again and that I'd emptied the rubbish from the boot. :thumb: He's thinking of changing it this year anyway so if he does then it will be less of a problem.

Before anyone thinks that my dad doesn't appreciate detailing by the way, his other car gets careful 2BM washes with a top quality lambswool mitt, pat dried with plush MF towels, waxed monthly with Raceglaze and has no swirls after a year. It's just once he's done all that he can't be bothered with doing the CLK!

As far as the technique goes, yes, with hindsight it's obviously too aggressive a brush to use, what I don't understand is why it worked fine all the way round the car and only went boobies up when I got to the head rest!

Lesson learned though, in future I will use a much softer brush, I also probably won't touch the CLK interior with anything other than a microfibre for the forseeable.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good result then Blue :thumb:

Lessons there for everyone 

Glad it all worked out fine in the end


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well done Blue.....glad it worked out, and hopefully you have learned something in the process!

:thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad to posted about it too. You knew you would get some flak, but posted anyway to the benefit of everybody. :thumb:


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually didn't get as much flak as I expected lol, but I felt justified in my actions anyway given that I had adhered to the "test on an inconspicuous area" rule, it just didn't happen to work this time!


----------



## newman2000000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi Blue,

Not sure if this has been said already...

Some forums recommend a spray from Volico which can match the leather colour very closely. I have bought a can from Germany (black) as the driver's seat of my clk is somewhat worn. It costs just under £30 but may hide the damage well...


----------

